# Seltsames Verhalten nach Videoabspielen

## Max Steel

Hi Leute,

Ich habe das eigenartige PRoblem das jedesmal nachdem ich ein Video auf der Console abspiele jeder Tasdtaturdruck nurnoch Müll ausgibt, egal ob das Bild angezeigt wird oder nicht, könnt ihr mir da helfen.

Ich nutze media-video/mplayer

```
Installed versions:  1.0_rc1_p20070824 (3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa arts bidi cddb cdio cdparanoia dga dts dv dvd encode esd ftp gif joystick jpeg libcaca live lzo mad md5sum mmx mmxext mp3 musepack openal opengl oss png quicktime rar real rtc samba sdl speex sse tga theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 video_cards_vesa vidix vorbis win32codecs x264 xanim xinerama xv xvid xvmc -altivec -amrnb -amrwb -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -directfb -doc -dvb -enca -fbcon -ggi -gtk -iconv -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -lirc -livecd -mp2 -nas -pnm -pvr -radio -srt -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tivo -video_cards_i810 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_tdfx -zoran)
```

Könnte es vll daran liegen das meine GraKa eine Ati Radeon 9200 Pro nicht von mplayer unterstützt wird?, oder sollte ich noch ein anderes UseFlag einbauen, denn besonders wenn ich Lust auf ein Video habe den X aber gerade nicht starten will wäre es schon wenn es normal laufen würde.

mfg

Max Steel

----------

## Max Steel

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Max Steel,

was genau meinst du mit "ein Video von der Console abspielen"?

Ich weiß noch nicht einmal wie das gehen soll. Für mplayer muss ich immer einen X-Server starten.

Du musst deine Frage schon ein wenig gezielter Formulieren, so weiß man als Leser doch nicht was jetzt los ist?

Ich könnte mir folgendes Vorstellen:

1. Du startest unter KDE/Gnome/Fluxbox/Xfce/e17/etc.. über ein Terminal deinen Film:

```
$ mplayer ./film.avi
```

Anschließend besteht dein Console nur noch aus Hieroglyphen. Und jeder Buchstabe ist duch etwas wie ein Arabisches Zeichen ersetzt.***

2. Du startest mplayer wirklich von einem Console Bsp. (alt +F1) und gibst das Bild irgendwie in Ascii-Format aus.

Dann würde es mich aber nicht wundern wenn nach dem Abspielen komische Zeichen da sind ;)  Dann würde ein

```
 $ clear
```

helfen.

Wenn deine Grafik-Karte die Ursache wäre würde ich eher vermuten das sich der Film gar nicht abspielen ließe.

Ich hab es zwar noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber ich denke nicht das man in der bunten framebuffer Console einen Film schauen kann. Vielleicht wenn man ihn auf 16 Bit-Farbtiefe reduziert aber dann ist das auch nicht mehr hübsch.

Kannst du vielleicht einfach einen screenshot machen? Von dem Müll den jeder Tastendruck dann ausgibt?

Mfg Chris

*** Zu den Arabischen Zeichen: Ich hatte sowas schon mal nachdem ich versuchte ein X MB großes Binary per cat Anzeigen zu lassen. In so einer Situation schließe ich immer schnell die Shell und mache eine neue auf. Die genaue Ursache ist mir unbekannt. allerdings vermute ich immer eine unsachgemäße Ausnahme in der Ausgabe dieser binären Datei wodurch bufferoverflow-like der Schrifttyp meiner Terminal beschädigt wird, die Ausgabe mittendrin durch ein zufälliges EOF-Muster stopt.

----------

## Necoro

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> In so einer Situation schließe ich immer schnell die Shell und mache eine neue auf. 

 

Du kannst auch einfach 

```
reset
```

 eingeben  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi Max Steel,
> 
> was genau meinst du mit "ein Video von der Console abspielen"?
> 
> Ich weiß noch nicht einmal wie das gehen soll. Für mplayer muss ich immer einen X-Server starten.
> ...

 

vielleicht meint er über den framebuffer?

@max steel: also ich hab die gleiche graka (oder ähnliche: radeon 9200SE) wie du und ich hab auch schon immer probleme mit dem framebuffer gehabt. warum verwendest du nicht X und die radeon treiber (und NICHT die fglrx-treiber). der R200 chipsatz wird von den open source treibern bestens unterstützt. der vorteil von den radeon treibern ist auch das du XV benutzen kannst und nicht auf GL zum video abspielen zurück greifen musst

mfg

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm ich meinte wirklich das ich das ganze auf dem Framebuffer abspiele wenn ich dafür nicht extra ein X starten will.

Ich habe ein auf Console 1-5 ver4schiedene sachen, 1 emerge local, 1 emerge remote, 2 lynx mit verschiedenen Webseiten und noch eine Arbeitskonsole.

Nun will ich auf Console 6 einen Film starten der auch darauf abgespielt wird, nur egal was ich mache, danach habe ich nurnoch kryptische Zeichen statt Buchstaben wenn ich etwas eintippe, alles anderer istg normal, nur das getippte sind kryptische ZEichen.

Auch umschalten kann ich nicht mehr, enter fabriziert ein weiteres Kryptisches ZEichen, und so weiter.

Alles ist durcheinander.

Nun meine Frage was ich denn falsch mache.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich kenn das mit den kryptischen zeichen wenn ich ein Cat von einer Binärdatei mache.

Das sollte sich mit 

```
$ reset
```

 beheben lassen :)

(Den tipp hab ich erst vor 5 Tagen bekommen und auch schon 2x weiterempfholen :))

Aber nochmal zum Framebuffer: Der unterstützt doch nur 16 Bit Farbtiefe oder so? Kann man da wirklich einen Film drauf abspielen? Klingt wirklich cool :) Oder muss man da dem mplayer noch mitteilen das er den Film auf eine bestimmte Art und weise ausgeben soll? (nicht mit voller Farbtiefe etc).

Noch ein schönes vor-Weihnachts-Wochenende!

Edit1:

Wenn das "anschließend reset ausführen" (wegen krypto-eingabe (was ich aber für unwahrscheinlich halte)) nicht mehr klappen sollte müsste ein 

```
$ mplayer --$irgendwas ./film.avi && reset
```

aber so funktionieren das er dir dein Terminal nach dem Ausführen von mplayer wieder herstellt.

Edit2: Hah genau DIES ist der Thread.. in dem mir das mit Reset empfohlen wurde :) Nochmal herzlichen Dank für den Tipp!

Edit3

 *Quote:*   

> Auch umschalten kann ich nicht mehr, enter fabriziert ein weiteres Kryptisches ZEichen, und so weiter.
> 
> Alles ist durcheinander.

 

Das klingt garnicht gut. Versuchs mal mit der anschließenden reset.. als übergabe beim ausführen von mplayer!

Irgendwie schlägt mplayer bei der Ausführung aus der Reihe und überschreibt dir Teile im Speicher mit müll (Was nicht passieren sollte und auch gefährlich sein kann!). Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie man den irgendwo gesondert einsperren könnte.. damit er das "nicht" macht. Aber ich such später mal dannach. Interessiert mich auch.

----------

## Max Steel

ujnd schon was gefunden?

----------

